# weedwacker walbro carb



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in the process of fixing a weedwacker. Both the fuel line and the primer line go into the fuel tank. My question is there was a plastic union (a piece used to join 2 pieces of fuel line) which I found in the fuel tank. This plastic piece looks as if it hooks onto the primer line, but I'm not sure. It does not look like a check valve because it is hollow and I can see right through it. Does anyone know how the primer line should be run after it comes off the primer bulb and into the fuel tank? The weedwacker is a craftsman.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The hose from the primer to the fuel tank is a return line for the fuel that is drawn through the carburetor from the tank. It simply returns the fuel into the tank. The little connector you found goes in the end of the return hose and is there to help keep it from being pulled out of the tank. The line that goes to the carburetor should have the fuel filter attached to it inside the fuel tank.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. All I need to do is connect the plastic fitting to the primer hose. The fuel line is new and fuel filter attached.


----------

